# Male or Female Dragonblood?



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

LFS swore it was a male, just seeing what ya'll think. He is about 2 inches and pretty low on the pecking order, and one of the smaller cichlids in the tank. Thanks as always for your input and guidance!


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd say female because of the rounded dorsal fin.


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

metricliman said:


> I'd say female because of the rounded dorsal fin.


+1 I agree


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

You could always vent it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

aicardi said:


> You could always vent it.


Probably best way because it can be really hard to tell with all these man made strains especially the dragons blood, sunburst, strawberry, etc...


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

id say male.. the anal fin is starting to become pointy


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I vented him and I think male. This is the first fish i have ever vented though.


----------

